# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Just push ups and pullups?

## Stephan

Im 25 165lbs 7%bf. I recently started a new job as a night shift clerk at a hotel. With school and working a night shift it is very hard for me to get to the gym. My goals are to stay lean and sliced up. Will just pull up push ups and dips (as these are the only things i can do at the hotel) help me to maintain this physique? On sat I will train arms and legs at the gym. Thanks

Step

----------


## Immortal Soldier

It will help, try to get that push up/pullup thing they advertise on tv where it hooks up in a doorway/hallway.

Or your best bet would be to find a 24 hour gym and get a membership and either go before your job or after.

Depends on your goals man...depends on your goals.

----------


## jamyjamjr

yup.. i go to the gym at 2am sometimes... i work 24-36hr shifts and go to school full time... i feel your pain, but i go to the gym 5 days a week 2hrs a day...

----------


## Stephan

I have the perfect push up and perfect pull up... Im trying to get really lean and cut up some thing like matthew mcconaughey. I did a cycle about 7 months ago of tren and prop...weighed 195lbs 11% bf at the end of my cycle... I really wanted a 6 pack so I started dieting really hard...in the past 6 months i have lost nearly 20 poundsand went from 11% bf to 7% but i still cant really see my abs. If I flex I can see them but i really want them to pop out... I would think with the way I have been eating (1500 cals a day) and being 7% bf I would have the perfect six pack... I guess its not necessarily true that if you get lean enough you will see your six pack because im lean enough. I guess im going to have to really build them up for them to pop out.

----------


## jamyjamjr

you'll see a six pack when you start eating more...... go to the diet section and post up a detailed diet, ill swing that way and help you out as much as i can... 1500 cal means your for sure doing some harsh muscluar atrophy...... you want abs, the answer is to eat more of the right things.... jmo...

----------


## Stephan

Here is a pic I just took of me now

----------


## incredible.hulk

edited: I dont think your only 7% buddy.

----------


## Stephan

fixen to get flammed

----------


## Stephan

this is a pick of me 2 weeks ago when i got my bf taken iv been eating alot of carbs since then hoping to build up my abs...So you dont think thats 7% maybe i should go somewhere else

----------


## RoidBoid

id say 10-12

----------


## WARMachine

10% or below. Maybe 8 or 9, 7 seems too low bro.

----------


## PT

if you definatly can not go to the gym then make sure you eat healthy and do your push-ups, pull-ups, sit-ups and cardio when you can. your not going to get huge but it definatly will help you stay lean

----------


## higherdesire

Does the hotel have a gym, if so can you use it?

----------


## kwozza

You look the same as I did at around 11%. I'm now at 8.5% and my abs have exploded out.

----------


## Slide

Ok am i the only one that noticed the "rate my body" tag at the bottom of the second photo...sorry that just made laugh.

not trying to flame you, but i would have taken it off  :Smilie:

----------


## mannon

sry to threadjack but you look like John Turturro with crazy tattoos

----------


## higherdesire

> Ok am i the only one that noticed the "rate my body" tag at the bottom of the second photo...sorry that just made laugh.
> 
> not trying to flame you, but i would have taken it off


I totally fvckin missed that! How funny! THis is going on the mens room wall!

----------


## BritishColumbian

> sry to threadjack but you look like John Turturro with crazy tattoos


wow, that is him!

----------


## Dougewesq

Srephan, when I was in the navy I used the pushup pullup theory because I had to. It kepy me ripped but I never got thick until I met Mr. Deadlift. Use what you got man you will be fine just limited

----------


## Barium

Why are you so sure your 7%? A lot of machines are not that accurate. Especially when you get that low.

----------

